# Sony enthusiast's home theater



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

My theater area is at one end of our family room. The equipment includes:
Sony 40" Bravia LCD television
Sony STR-DN1000 Receiver
Sony BDP-N460 Blu-Ray player
Sony SLV-779HF Video cassette recorder
Sony PS-FL1 turntable
Sony CDP-CE335 CD changer
Sony TC-FX45 cassette recorder
Monster and Canare cables
Klipsch RS/CX-4 speaker system
No subwoofer yet. Planning to get the Klipsch KSW-10 one of these days.
Usually just my wife and I are watching movies, so today we ordered Berkline 45012 recliners to replace the LazyBoy chairs we have been using. Can't wait for them to get here.


----------

